# A Video I directed



## Timo710 (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbAKAqOc7KI

I made this Jay Dee tribute, hope you like it.


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 23, 2007)

since it's so tightly related to music imho you should put a bit more effor syncing music/image

keep working editing is fun ^^


----------

